# Bumper Stickers



## Guest (Mar 7, 2002)

BUMPER STICKERS. ( I guess we have been on the road too long) 

1. Constipated People Don't Give A ****. 

2. Practice Safe Sex, Go Screw Yourself. 

3. If You Drink Don't Park, Accidents Cause People. 

6. Please Tell Your Pants Its Not Polite To Point. 

7. If That Phone Was Up Your Butt, Maybe You Could Drive A Little Better. 

12. Impotence: Nature's Way Of Saying "No Hard Feelings." 

14. Horn Broken ... Watch For Finger. 

16. If You're Not A Hemorrhoid, Get Off My Ass. 

21. So Many Pedestrians - So Little Time. 

30. I Refuse To Have A Battle Of Wits With An Unarmed Person. 

33. Where Are We Going And Why Am I In This Hand basket? 

40. Remember Folks: Stop Lights Timed For 35mph Are Also Timed For 70mph 

41. Guys: No Shirt, No Service. Gals: No Shirt, No Charge. 

47. Cat: The Other White Meat. 

48. Caution - Driver Legally Blonde. 

52. How Many Roads Must A Man Travel Down Before He Admits He is lost? 

57. GROW YOUR OWN DOPE -- PLANT A MAN. 

58. All Men Are Animals, Some Just Make Better Pets. 

61. WANTED: Meaningful overnight relationship. 

64. I need someone really bad...Are you really bad? 

65. Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder.


----------

